# Looking for a great companion



## MyVolume (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey guys! I am 14 years and I don't know if I should get a german shepherd.
Reasons why I would like one.

I need a running companion
My parents are divorced so I am mostly alone with a older brother who works pretty much 24/7.
When I was young I would go to my Uncle's place just to play with his german shepherd named Mitt, which he got after he served in the Vietnam war.
I am a Freshman in high school but will make the most time to spend with my dog.
My mom's boyfriend is experienced with dogs and has owned two pitbulls.

I have done tons of research and has met with people who owns german shepherds. Do you think a german shepherd is right for me?
I have wanted a german shepherd for 8 long years (for me).

Do you recommend any research books I should read? Does anyone know any breeders who have a good reputation near Seattle, Washington. German Shepherds are pretty pricey, but we can afford up to 2 thousand max. I know german shepherds are over breeded. So they tend to have problems with hips etc. I look forward to training dogs and knows it's hard work but I know it's worth it.

Sincerely, Brandon (sorry for my bad grammer)


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

I think so! You seem mature, and have some people with experience, and some experience yourself. I think a puppy might be a challenge, but maybe a year or older one from a shelter, or a retired one from a breeder. I say keep doing as much research as possible. To what you said I think you are ready for one


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

That was such a nice post. Good luck with your search and I agree maybe a puppy that is a bit older as well search german shepherd rescues in your area. As far As good breeders in your area I'm sure you will get more responses here


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

My first German Shepherd I got when I was 10 years old. She was my dog, but let's face it. My parents were responsible for everything and had to be completely on board with it. It helped that they had had a GSD in the past. As a 10 year old, I obedience trained her myself with no adult assistance. She was very protective of the home and my parents' grandkids, but wasn't socialized because really ... most people didn't do that back then in our area and our neighborhood was on the downward spiral at that point. She was very loving to all the family including the extended family. She as a great dog.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Do you have a club or training centre picked out? While home obedience is extremely important, GSD's love a challange. Look into flyball, nosework, Rally, agility, all the fun things that you can get involved with. As long as can get there with either walking, catching a ride with a parent or friend, you can have a blast hanging out with other dog people and train your dog in all sorts of venues.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

As long as your parents are willing to invest the time as well. Since you are too young to drive, you will be depending on them a lot for outside activities.


----------

